# Lots of a pinchin, a suckin and a pickin this weekend!



## CraigC (May 21, 2014)

My DW, Karen is a coming home from Mississippi! She has made a stop in Slidell, LA @ Kenny's Seafood. Now 60# of prime, river (wild caught) crawfish are on the way!  The jet cooker is ready. Laissez les bon temps rouler! Lots of Abita Amber is getting iced down.


----------



## Kayelle (May 21, 2014)

Green with envy here.....hope you have flowers for that delivery girl!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 21, 2014)

What Kayelle said!


----------



## Andy M. (May 21, 2014)

Sounds great.  Enjoy!


----------



## CraigC (May 21, 2014)

Thanks Folks! She is bringing some blossoms as well! Two kittens that will probably terrorize our 14 year old pugs. They have had cats before so maybe things will go smooth.


----------



## taxlady (May 21, 2014)

I am also envious of those crayfish. Good luck with the new kittens.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 22, 2014)

Sounds wonderful!


----------



## CraigC (May 22, 2014)

I will be sure to post some pics if the process.


----------



## CraigC (May 24, 2014)

Karen was able to fit 80# in two coolers.

Cooler 1







Cooler 2






Heating up the pot. I added 1 pint of liquid boil concentrate, 1/2 a bag of Kenny's Seafood spice mix, 2 of Zatarain's extra spicy seasoning bags and lemons.






The mud bugs ready to go into the soak.


----------



## Addie (May 24, 2014)

And let the games begin!!! That looks so good. I'll be there right after I shower.


----------

